# mensajería



## Ambrosio

Hola,
¿Alguien sabe como se dice en portugués 'mensajería'?
Me refiero a una empresa de mensajeros que distribuye envios por una ciudad y también entre varias ciudades.
Gracias. ¡Feliz Año!


----------



## bellota_2601

*Hola*

*En la definición de WR sale "transportadora".*

*Ojalá te sirva.*
*Saludos*


----------



## fernandobn97007

Serviços de motoboy, Serviços de courier, Serviço de mensageiros


----------



## Mangato

*Mensageria. *


----------



## Ambrosio

Mangato said:


> *Mensageria. *


No existe esa palabra en portugués. De toda formas, gracias.


----------



## Mangato

Ambrosio said:


> No existe esa palabra en portugués. De toda formas, gracias.


 
Una cosa es que no figure en el diccionario, y otra que no se utilice. En Google  aparecen 460.000 entradas

Da un vistazo

Saludos,


----------



## Tomby

fernandobn97007 said:


> Serviços de motoboy, Serviços de courier, Serviço de mensageiros


Também "Serviços de estafeta"
¡Feliz Ano 2009!
TT.


----------



## Abreu

Estafetas, transportadoras...


----------



## tempestade

la más común en portugués de Portugal é tranportadora.


----------



## Ambrosio

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. ¿Ya que se ha mencionado verdad que la palabra 'mensageria' no existe en portugués?
Feliz año!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Eu nunca escutei no Brasil, mas talvez seja utilizada em Portugal. No caso da pergunta do tópico, eu optaria por "transportadora". Parece mais apropriada.


----------



## tempestade

em portugal também não existe.


----------



## Krioka

fernandobn97007 said:


> Serviços de motoboy, Serviços de courier, Serviço de mensageiros


Para mim estão corretos esses significados em português. Principalmente nesse contexto. Tinha um amigo na argentina que trabalhava com isso e era esse tipo de serviço que ele realizava.


----------



## Mangato

Quando esteve a trabalhar na EDB em São Paulo utilizava a diário *mensageria* ou serviço de *mensageiros.* Interna e externa. Fico estranhado que ninguém escutasse a palavra, quando está legalmente regulamentado o serviço.

Acho que é uma palavra bem mais portuguesa que office-boy ou moto-boy.

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## tempestade

em portugal não se usa nenhuma dessas palavras (mensageria, Serviços de courier, office-boy, moto-boy) no brasil sei que se usa muito office-boy e moto-boy, as outras duas não sei se são usadas ou não, mas se foram brasileiros a sugerilas é porque certamente se usam.


----------



## José Fernando

No Brasil:
Serviços de courier = Serviços de entregas prestados por empresas como: FEDEX, TNT, DHL, etc.

Office-boy = mensageiro interno ou externo de uma empresa, realiza trabalhos como por exemplo pequenas entregas, pagamento de contas em bancos, serviços em cartórios, etc.

Moto-boy = o mesmo que office-boy, só que utiliza uma moto para se locomover pela cidade e geralmente é um serviço terceirizado.


----------



## Tomby

José Fernando said:


> Office-boy = mensageiro interno ou externo de uma empresa, realiza trabalhos como por exemplo pequenas entregas, pagamento de contas em bancos, serviços em cartórios, etc.


Por si le interesa a alguien, en español [de Spain] y en el argot de las mensajerías, se conoce al _office-boy_ como "andarín". Antiguamente esta figura era conocida como "botones" o "chico de los recados".
TT.


----------

